# Mystery Colnago, finally built



## cyclophile (Jul 18, 2004)

Here's my mystery Colnago (from this forum), AKA "top tube damage bike", from this and other forums. I went ahead and finished the build, regardless of the crinkled tubing, and whaddya know? She passes the no-hands test, the grunting uphill test, the 40-mile torture (not really) test, and definitely the beauty con-test.

I wrote a lot about this experience on my weblog at https://www.samoht.com

The build is as follows:
- D/A drivetrain, except for Ultegra BB
- Shimano 600 brakes (may shop eBay for D/A)
- Open Pro wheels on D/A hubs, double-butted DT spokes, Conti Grand-Prix tires
- Thomson seatpost, Flite saddle
- Ritchey pro bars, 46cm
- Profile open-face quill stem
- Shimano near bottom-line MTB pedals (my preference)

BTW, the eBay seller returned $150 of the $350 I paid for the frame, so I feel pretty good about it, considering.

Pix:


----------



## gdtrfb24 (Jan 1, 1970)

nice job, she looks beautiful. keep the bar tape white, i read somewhere it was an italian tradition.


----------



## cyclophile (Jul 18, 2004)

*Thanks...*



gdtrfb24 said:


> nice job, she looks beautiful. keep the bar tape white, i read somewhere it was an italian tradition.


I've run white tape on all my steeds for the last few years after having read that Eddie Merckx always ran fresh white tape (well, OK, my tape isn't usually too fresh  ).


----------



## lsnfa (Oct 22, 2003)

*I believe*



cyclophile said:


> I've run white tape on all my steeds for the last few years after having read that Eddie Merckx always ran fresh white tape (well, OK, my tape isn't usually too fresh  ).


they all had white bar tapes in the olden days.


----------

